# Not Flowering???please Help!!!



## skywalkerpassion (Mar 21, 2006)

My plants have been in the flowering cycle for exact 3 weeks today...There is no sign of bud formation, or even sexing the plants... WHY IS THAT??? WHATS GOING ON??? They are on a timer 12 on and 12 off...They look very healthy though... ANY SUGGESTIONS????

THANKS


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Mar 21, 2006)

On your 12hour off cycle, is the room is completely dark? What is the total length of time on your grow?


----------



## skywalkerpassion (Mar 21, 2006)

Dr.GreenThumb said:
			
		

> On your 12hour off cycle, is the room is completely dark? What is the total length of time on your grow?


 

ITS 5 weeks....


----------



## yogi dc (Mar 21, 2006)

some plants just take longer. my female took three weeks to show her sex.anyway they look beautiful. later man


----------



## skywalkerpassion (Mar 26, 2006)

yogi dc said:
			
		

> some plants just take longer. my femail took three weeks to show her sex.anyway they look beautiful. later man


 
THEY ARE JUST NOW SHOWING SIGNS OF BUDDING!!!! THEY LOOK BEAUTIFUL!!!

THANKS!!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 26, 2006)

skywalkerpassion said:
			
		

> THEY ARE JUST NOW SHOWING SIGNS OF BUDDING!!!! THEY LOOK BEAUTIFUL!!!
> 
> THANKS!!!


thats great news man. got any new pics of those ladies?


----------



## yogi dc (Mar 26, 2006)

show us what she is working with...


----------



## skywalkerpassion (Apr 1, 2006)

yogi dc said:
			
		

> show us what she is working with...


 

I AM WORKING ON UPLOADING SOME MORE PICS VERY SOON!! MY GIRLS ARE LOOKING GOOD!!!!


----------



## Phowl (Apr 1, 2006)

Looking forward to pics, man


----------



## skywalkerpassion (Apr 10, 2006)

Here there are at 6 weeks of flowering...My girls....


----------

